# Mit Maven eine jar Datei bauen ohne irgendeine main Methode



## matze86 (6. Jan 2022)

Hallo, ich habe mittels Maven mehrere Klassen in verschiedenen Quelltexten in einen Paket. Das ganze baue ich, mit samt Abhängigkeiten, zur jar Datei.

Soweit so gut. Dazu habe ich auch eine Klasse mit einer "main" Methode. Lasse ich sie weg (was ich möchte), meckert mich Eclipse beim bauen an, dass sie fehlt.

Jetzt zu meinen anliegen. Ich möchte eine Jahr Datei bauen ohne das irgendeine Klasse die Methode "main" hat. 
Dann möchte ich die einzelnen Klassen von der jar Datei in ein anderen Projekt zu importieren. 
Da, dass ich erst recht neu bin weiß ich nicht ob man das so macht, oder ob man die ganze jar Datei importiert.

Vielleicht kann mir dazu einen Rat geben.
Vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## kneitzel (6. Jan 2022)

Dppelter Posr: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/mit-maven-eine-jar-datei-bauen-ohne-irgendeine-main-methode.195880/


----------

